# I groomed my neighbour's dog.



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He looks lovely! I think you did a wonderful job of grooming him. That's very kind of you to help the little fella out.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks so much better -and I'm sure he must feel much better too!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

When Rollie(rip sweetie)had his boy bits they were easier than after we got him fixed. You have to move the testicles to the side and scoop out the hair. Just run a close blade with the grain on the testicles and your done.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He looks 100% awesome ... Well done!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Look at that sweet smile in the third pic! Bravo!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

he looks great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

awww thanks guys, I really appreciate all the positive comments... he is a really sweet dog. 




DreamAgility said:


> When Rollie(rip sweetie)had his boy bits they were easier than after we got him fixed. You have to move the testicles to the side and scoop out the hair. Just run a close blade with the grain on the testicles and your done.


Thanks, 

I'm just so scared to hurt him there 


That's why I was looking for a video, to see how it's done. 
If any of you ever grooms an entire dog at your work, maybe you could film it for me..?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! He looks wonderful now! Especially nice to hear he is no longer matted! Bet he did the "Aren't I cute" dance when you were done!!!!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah they had a good run around in the garden before I took him home, then they continued playing at the neighbours house too, while everyone was telling him how cute he was


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

My! He looks fabulous, you did good! Sorry I can't tell you about "male bits" (that sounds SO British!) but everything else looks SO good, I bet they are thrilled with you!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Dallasminis said:


> My! He loves fabulous, you did good! Sorry I can't tell you about "male bits" (*that sounds SO British!*) but everything else looks SO good, I bet they are thrilled with you!


hahaha.... well how would you say it over there? 

And thanks for the nice comment


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

I got new neighbors, They have a little dog, a poodle - jack russell terrier cross, he was getting hot when running around so he needed a haircut, and I just offered 

He is never brushed so he was quite matted nearly down to the skin, but I somehow managed to sort it all out with the crappy clippers I got, when I get some new better clippers I will go over it again and make it look better. 

Hello
You did a great job. How nice to you to offer to groom your neighbor's dog! Tell us what size blade you used! How long was the hair, even if you didn't measure it! WE can all learn!
I used to groom a maltese yorkie mix. She was a tiny tornado and her nails were even worse. My husband, owner and I couldn't hold her, so owner took her to the vet and it took the vet and 2 techs to hold her for nails....it took them 20 minutes...yep, she was really a tough one. (she got a new home after months of convincing she was not the right dog for this older lady...) 

I'd suggest in about 2 weeks go over him with a 5 blade, if there is enough hair. The 4 blade makes a nice length for summer, especially in warm climates.
Cant' answer the 'bits' question. I only work with rescue dogs so everyone is altered. 

Looking forward to the next installment! Good luck~!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Look at that sweet smile in the third pic! Bravo!


Heeheehee... I wonder if the smile will be as sweet when the wild woman gets near his boy bits with the clippers. :afraid:


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

He looks great! I bet he feels so much better, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wild Kitten said:


> hahaha.... well how would you say it over there?
> 
> And thanks for the nice comment


Balls. 

Yes, move them to the side and scoop like was said above.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PoodleFoster said:


> Tell us what size blade you used! How long was the hair, even if you didn't measure it! WE can all learn!


Well that's what made it difficult, I don't really have the proper tools yet, I am in a process of trying to find/decide what clipper to buy. 
I only got an old WAHL Powerdrive 300S "people clipper" which worked but not perfect, I got rid of the bad mats mostly by scissors, also used thinning scissors on the not so bad ones, then brushed it out and then went over the body with a 6mm attachment on it so he wouldn't be shaved naked. He looks ok on the picture but if you looked close-up he looks a bit "scrappy" (uneven) 
His hair originally was about 7-8cm... more less, I did not measure it. 

Once I get some proper clippers, I will give him another groom and make him real pretty  
I'll make them keep on top of his brushing (even if I have to brush him myself at least every other day) - he only lives next door right on the other side of that fence they were both standing by on the last pic (he heard his mommy there.. lol)


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Heeheehee... I wonder if the smile will be as sweet when the wild woman gets near his boy bits with the clippers. :afraid:


lmao!! 

He'll be fine, I will be careful  


PS... of topic, your user name always remind me of this.. Love that song!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You did a great job on him. poor wee beggar must have been so uncomfortable from all the matts pulling. Good deed wild Kitten.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You did a great job! He must feel so much better, and he looks great!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You did a very nice job on that little dog, and such a good deed too! He must be so relieved to be rid of his long, matted hair. I do hope his owners appreciate what you did for him and keep up with the brushing. So nice Lucia has a good friend right next door. And so lucky for that pooch and his owners, too! Good luck working around the "bits.":embarrassed2:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> You did a very nice job on that little dog, and such a good deed too! He must be so relieved to be rid of his long, matted hair. I do hope his owners appreciate what you did for him and keep up with the brushing. So nice Lucia has a good friend right next door. And so lucky for that pooch and his owners, too! Good luck working around the "bits.":embarrassed2:


hahaha.... well how would you say it over there? 

"Male Parts?"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> hahaha.... well how would you say it over there?
> 
> "Male Parts?"


Crown jewels? :laugh:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I call them "boy bits" too. I've started Using my little battery powered peanut clipper around Racer's. It vibrates less and he is more comfortable with it. I'm not comfortable with the large clipper around his bits 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a transformation. How kind of you to take him in hand. I hope you mention to his owners that brushing is needed between groomings, poor little mite.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks so cute; you did a great job. Everyone should have a neighbor as nice as you!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

He looks great.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

to quote ed sullivan, "good shewww." (is my age showing or what???!!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> PS... off topic, your user name always remind me of this.. Love that song!


Great tune! And ya... I'm more of a Don Williams Countryboy than a Yee Haw John Denver country boy. 

Most mornings this song comes to my mind... and I let it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Come on Countryboy... I was hoping for








:biggrin:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

DreamAgility said:


> When Rollie(rip sweetie)had his boy bits they were easier than after we got him fixed. You have to move the testicles to the side and scoop out the hair. Just run a close blade with the grain on the testicles and your done.


I will warn you that many dogs are sensitive to being clipped short there, especially if your blade is not sharp clean disinfected and rinsed of all chemicals. I would go on side of caution and do longer and be very careful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a cutie!!
Sometimes I wonder if we should have got a small dog (for the kids). They can be so cute.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

ItzaClip said:


> I will warn you that many dogs are sensitive to being clipped short there, especially if your blade is not sharp clean disinfected and rinsed of all chemicals. I would go on side of caution and do longer and be very careful.


Thanks for the advice, that's why I didn't go too near there with clippers much, only really got rid of the knots and tried to make it a bit shorter with scissors..... but it looks a bit untidy. 

I don't exactly want to shave him there completely, I just wanted some pointers to how to go about tidying it a bit there so it looks ok when you look at the dog from behind. 

Shame that every single grooming video I found so far is done on a female...


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I never shaved Weegee's testicles before he was neutered. I just cut the hair with scissors to a length that wouldn't tangle. It worked fine.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Hehehehe, I call the boy parts "junk". 

At work, I shave it all down with a #10, like the rest of the sanitary trim. Though, most of my intact clients have sparse hair on shiny sacs, as they are older. But yeah, unless your blade is sharp and clean and cold, don't shave them. And be careful about cutting mats with scissors! The skin can be pulled into a mat and you can easily slice huge gashes in the skin.
Bruce, my spoo pup, was started with a #10 and now we are down to a #30, like his face, feet and tail.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks great and he has to feel a lot better.


----------

